# Package storage location



## Xaelem (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm a bit of a newbie so please excuse me if this is a stupid question.

When I install packages using [cmd=]pkg_add -r package.tbz[/cmd] where are the package and its dependencies' .tbz files, that it downloads during the install, stored?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 13, 2012)

They aren't stored. Not permanent anyway. They're downloaded, installed then removed.


----------



## Beastie (Jun 13, 2012)

And if you want to keep them permanently, use the -K option (e.g. *pkg_add -rK package.tbz*). They will be kept in the current directory. Or better, you can define PKGDIR (e.g. in /root/.cshrc) and they will be kept there instead.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 13, 2012)

If you have multiple systems it might be worthwhile to set up your own package repository. 

I always build everything from ports and create packages from them myself.


----------

